# The Imperial Truth eBook Collection!



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

*The Story*
_The Emperor decreed long ago that there were no gods upon the Earth or in the sky, and that all of mankind's belief and aspirations should be poured into His vision for the galaxy instead. Upon such unshakeable foundations was the Imperium to be built - except that the Imperial Truth was a lie, and the powers that the Emperor denied had already sunken their claws into many of his sons. With the treachery of Horus now known from the Eastern Fringe to holy Terra itself, how many more of his father's words will be proven false in the days to come?_
*In this collection*:
Hands of the Emperor by Rob Sanders
By the Lion's Command by Gav Thorpe
Lord of the Red Sands by Aaron Dembski-Bowden
All that Remains by James Swallow
The Phoenician by Nick Kyme
The Devine Adoratrice by Graham McNeill

So far I havent read Saunders, Swallows and McNeils stuff yet.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

The first two are good. The rest are very meh from what I remember. Well Lord of the Red Sands is good, but it's probably the shortest short I've ever read. It's two pages IIRC.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Have to add this, from the related email brief:

Four of these titles make their eBook debut in this new collection, available to download right now. If you'd prefer to collect them one at a time, each new Quick Read will also be released over the course of the week, and available to purchase individually. 

As I already have Lord of the Red Sands and the Devine Adoratrice it suits me just fine to be able to just buy the ones im missing.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Angel of Blood said:


> The first two are good. The rest are very meh from what I remember. Well Lord of the Red Sands is good, but it's probably the shortest short I've ever read. It's two pages IIRC.


You liked Thorpes contribution? 



Brother Lucian said:


> Have to add this, from the related email brief:
> 
> Four of these titles make their eBook debut in this new collection, available to download right now. If you'd prefer to collect them one at a time, each new Quick Read will also be released over the course of the week, and available to purchase individually.
> 
> As I already have Lord of the Red Sands and the Devine Adoratrice it suits me just fine to be able to just buy the ones im missing.


I would also say thats a fair thing.


----------

